# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  हेल्प : बीमारियों हेतु विमर्श

## Munneraja

यहाँ अपनी या अपने किसी जानकार की बीमारी के लिए विचार विमर्श यहाँ कर सकते हैं, इस हेतु यहाँ बीमारी का विवरण दीजिये.

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

uric acid ka koi desi ilaj bataye raja ji.2.5 point bad gaya hai.

----------


## Munneraja

> uric acid ka koi desi ilaj bataye raja ji.2.5 point bad gaya hai.


कृपया दो दिन का समय दें 
३/१/२०११ को आपके उत्तर के लिए प्रयत्न करूंगा

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

ok me wait karti hu. or dua karti hu ki kabi  b kisi ka uric acid na bade. kitni dikkat hoti hai muje malum hai.

----------


## ibibo

harpis ka koi desi ya alopathy ka ilaj bataye

----------


## loveboy89

sir mere father ko jode ka dard hai doctor kehte hai ke garish kahtam ho gai hai plz koi ilaz batye me app ka dhanawadi hoga plz

----------


## pintu

मैं *पिंटू* इस फोरम के सभी *माननीय सदस्यों और गुरूजी*  से एक बात जानना चाहता हूँ ,पर सभी से एक गुजारिश है की केवल सही जानकारी दें ,
मेरी समस्या यह है की मैंने करीब आज से 6 महीने पहले अपनी गर्ल फ्रेंड के साथ 5 - 6 बार सेक्स किया था वो भी बिना कंडोम लगाये,
और अब अगले महीने मेरी किसी और के साथ शादी होने जा रही है तो क्या उस लड़की के साथ जब में बिना कंडोम लगाये सेक्स करूगां तो क्या  मुझे और उस लड़की को  एड्स हो सकता है,

----------


## Munneraja

> harpis ka koi desi ya alopathy ka ilaj bataye


हर्पीज जोस्टर के लिए बिना देरी किये किसी डॉक्टर से सम्पर्क करें 
अभी क्या चिकित्सा चल रही है ?? यह बताने का कष्ट करें  



> sir mere father ko jode ka dard hai doctor kehte hai ke garish kahtam ho gai hai plz koi ilaz batye me app ka dhanawadi hoga plz


गवार पाठा (घी कुवार/घृत कुमारी/एलो वेरा) का २५-३० ग्राम गूदा नित्य प्रयोग करवाएं. आशातीत लाभ शीघ्र दिखाई देगा. सर्दियों में इसका उपयोग आसानी से किया जा सकता है, उनको यदि बवासीर है तो कुछ परेशानी हो सकती है.




> मैं *पिंटू* इस फोरम के सभी *माननीय सदस्यों और गुरूजी*  से एक बात जानना चाहता हूँ ,पर सभी से एक गुजारिश है की केवल सही जानकारी दें ,
> मेरी समस्या यह है की मैंने करीब आज से 6 महीने पहले अपनी गर्ल फ्रेंड के साथ 5 - 6 बार सेक्स किया था वो भी बिना कंडोम लगाये,
> और अब अगले महीने मेरी किसी और के साथ शादी होने जा रही है तो क्या उस लड़की के साथ जब में बिना कंडोम लगाये सेक्स करूगां तो क्या  मुझे और उस लड़की को  एड्स हो सकता है,


यदि उस लड़की को एड्स रहा होगा तो आपको भी हो गये होने की सम्भावना हो सकती है. जांच करवा लें,
वैसे भी यदि छः माह निकल गए हैं और किसी प्रकार की कोई बीमारी नहीं हुई है तो सम्भावना कम ही है लेकिन ज्यादा अच्छा है कि आपकी जांच हो जाये, इसका सबसे अच्छा तरीका है = रक्तदान. 
आपके दिए हुए रक्त की मुफ्त में जांच होगी और यदि कोई गंभीर बीमारी होगी तो आपको सूचित कर दिया जायेगा.  
इसके लिए किसी ब्लड बैंक से सम्पर्क करें

----------


## anoopverma

> uric acid ka koi desi ilaj bataye raja ji.2.5 point bad gaya hai.


युरिक एसीड के स्तर को कम करने के लिए होमियोपैथी में एक दवा है - Urtica Urens -  इसकी Q या mother tincture  की १० बुंद आधा कप पानी में खाली पेट लें करीब एक सप्ताह, दिन में दो बार। फ़िर इसके बाद एक बार १० दिन तक लें और देखें। बाद में जब दर्द ठीक भी रहे तो सप्ताह में दो-एक बार लेते रहें कुछ समय तक।
वैसे लोग इसमें दाल, दूध और मांसाहार बन्द करने की सलाह देते है - पर आप मांसाहार कम कर दें, मटन और पनीर को बिल्कुल बंद कर दें। पनीर तो लगातार ३ दिन खाने के बाद हीं uric acid का लेवल बढ़ जाता है।
अगर Gout  का दर्द हो रहा है तो होमियोपैथ की दवा Ledum Pal 30  का प्रयोग करें।

----------


## loveboy89

गवार पाठा (घी कुवार/घृत कुमारी/एलो वेरा) का २५-३० ग्राम गूदा नित्य प्रयोग करवाएं. आशातीत लाभ शीघ्र दिखाई देगा. सर्दियों में इसका उपयोग आसानी से किया जा सकता है, उनको यदि बवासीर है तो कुछ परेशानी हो सकती है



sir ye hum kar rehe hai koi desi dawi batye

----------


## pintu

इसके लिए किसी ब्लड बैंक से सम्पर्क करें[/QUOTE]

Thankyou Very Much *"Munne Raja Ji"*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

raja ji kya ye medicine apne batai hai.anup ji ne post ki hai.rt

----------


## Munneraja

> गवार पाठा (घी कुवार/घृत कुमारी/एलो वेरा) का २५-३० ग्राम गूदा नित्य प्रयोग करवाएं. आशातीत लाभ शीघ्र दिखाई देगा. सर्दियों में इसका उपयोग आसानी से किया जा सकता है, उनको यदि बवासीर है तो कुछ परेशानी हो सकती है
> 
> 
> 
> sir ye hum kar rehe hai koi desi dawi batye


इस के प्रयोग करने के बाद आराम आने में छः माह का समय लग सकता है,
इसके अतिरिक्त होम्योपैथिक दवा "कैलकेरिया फोस - ६ x" की चार चार गोली दिन में तीन बार सेवन करें
तुरंत फायदा इस रोग में नहीं आता है क्योंकि बीमारी ही इस प्रकार की और पुरानी है

----------


## Munneraja

> raja ji kya ye medicine apne batai hai.anup ji ne post ki hai.rt


उचित दवा है
लेकर देखिये और उनकी राय पर अमल कीजिये

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

ok. mene magai hai.ek week me aa jayegi.

----------


## Lofar

*hydrosil फूलने का कोई  इलाज बताएं*

----------


## sbhuppi

motape ka bhi ilaz batao

----------


## Munneraja

> motape ka bhi ilaz batao


 खान पान में परिवर्तन करें 
खाने में चपाती की मात्रा आधी करके इसके स्थान पर खीरा, ककड़ी, टमाटर, छाछ, भुने हुए चने की मात्रा बढायें
खाना खाने के आधा घंटा बाद एक गिलास गर्म पानी पियें (इसके ३० मिनिट बाद तक ठंडा पानी ना पियें)
सुबह एवं रात को आधा आधा घंटे तेज चलते हुए घूमे

----------


## Munneraja

> *hydrosil फूलने का कोई  इलाज बताएं*



बेहतर होगा इस रोग के लिए किसी डॉक्टर से सम्पर्क करें

----------


## jaihind20



----------


## Awara.ladka

very helpful.........thanxxxxxxxx

----------


## jyotika1

हेल्लो मरी परसनी यहाँ हा की जब भी  म कुछ kaata  हु तो मुजा उसका बाद पोटी आ जाती है, दिन म कम सा कम ६-७ बार जाता हूँ.पोटी गीली टीक टॉक होती है,समाज म नहीं आता इतना पोटी कहाँ सा आ जाता है. फिर वोह breakfast  ka बाद हो या लौंच का बाद ,डॉक्टर कहता हना पट म इन्फ़क्तिओन है दव्याई लिख डाटा हैं.पर कुछ फरक नहीं पड़ता,सब टेस्ट करवा दिया.लीवर फस्क्लास है..आपस अनुरोद है कोई गरालू नुक्सा या कोई आयुर्बाद दवाई बतिया जीसस सब तीख हो जाया.

----------


## Munneraja

> हेल्लो मरी परसनी यहाँ हा की जब भी  म कुछ kaata  हु तो मुजा उसका बाद पोटी आ जाती है, दिन म कम सा कम ६-७ बार जाता हूँ.पोटी गीली टीक टॉक होती है,समाज म नहीं आता इतना पोटी कहाँ सा आ जाता है. फिर वोह breakfast  ka बाद हो या लौंच का बाद ,डॉक्टर कहता हना पट म इन्फ़क्तिओन है दव्याई लिख डाटा हैं.पर कुछ फरक नहीं पड़ता,सब टेस्ट करवा दिया.लीवर फस्क्लास है..आपस अनुरोद है कोई गरालू नुक्सा या कोई आयुर्बाद दवाई बतिया जीसस सब तीख हो जाया.


 आप मंदग्नि से पीड़ित हैं,
आप होम्योपैथिक दवा Aloe S. 6 को दिन में ५ बार तीन-तीन घंटे के अंतर से लीजिये.
एक महीने तक आप सुपाच्य खाद्य = खिचड़ी, चावल, मूंग की दाल, पत्ता गोभी, मटर, गाजर, मूली, गेहू/जौ के आटे की चपातियाँ, हरी सब्जियां आदि ही लें,
खाना खाने के आधे घंटे बाद एक गिलास तेज गर्म पानी को चाय की तरह से सिप सिप करके पियें. इसके बाद आधें घंटे तक ठंडा पानी ना पियें, उसके बाद जैसे आप सामान्यतया रखते हैं, उसी प्रकार से व्यवहार करें.

----------


## mukesh1976

main ulte shave karta hu kya ise se koi bimari ho sakti hai?

----------


## anoopverma

> main ulte shave karta hu kya ise se koi bimari ho sakti hai?


बिल्कुल नहीं, पर ब्लेड तेज रहे और साफ़ रहे। रैशेज हो सकता है, इसलिए आप बोरोलिन जैसे किसी क्रीम को आफ़टर-सेव लोशन की जगह प्रयोग करें।

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

meri sabi  ugliyo hath or .pairo me nakon ke dono side khujli machti hai. 5 sal ho gaye hai.help me

----------


## SUNIL1107

* आदरणीय नियामक जी से आग्रह है सूत्र में सदस्यों द्वारा पूछे गए सवालों का जबाब जल्दी देने की कृपा किया करें ! जो बीमारी से त्रस्त होता है वही यहाँ प्रश्न करता है और चाहता है की जल्द अज जल्द बीमारी से निजात मिले ! उपयोगी सूत्र के लिए धन्यबाद*

----------


## anoopverma

Calceria Flour 6xको ४-५ गोली दिन में ४ बार लें। खुजली वाले जगह पर जैतुन का तेल लगाएँ, करीब १ महिने में फ़र्क पड़ेगा। वैसे भी Calc Flour एक बेहतरीन skin tonic है।

होमियोपौथिक दवा दुकान में मिलेगी।

----------


## Nokia2690

नमस्कार दोस्तो मुझे एक समस्या है मुझे बहुत जल्दी सर्दी हो जाती है तथा नाक से बहुत पानी तथा छीँक भी आती है और यह एक दो दिन तक चलती रहती है बीच कभी कभी सही हो जाती है फिर कुछ देर बाद फिर वैसा ही हो जाती है मेरी सर्दी बारह महीने मे कभी भी हो जाती है चाहे वह सर्दी हो या गर्मी कभी कभी किसी धूल वाली जगह मे भी जाने पर अपनेआप हो जाती है जैसे बाजार । मै बहुत ही निराश हु कृप्या मेरे समस्या का सटीक उपाय दे मै आप के जबाब का इंतजार कर रहा हु नमस्कार दोस्तो एंव गुरू जी

----------


## Nokia2690

नमस्कार दोस्तो मुझे एक समस्या है मुझे बहुत जल्दी सर्दी हो जाती है तथा नाक से बहुत पानी तथा छीँक भी आती है और यह एक दो दिन तक चलती रहती है बीच कभी कभी सही हो जाती है फिर कुछ देर बाद फिर वैसा ही हो जाती है मेरी सर्दी बारह महीने मे कभी भी हो जाती है चाहे वह सर्दी हो या गर्मी कभी कभी किसी धूल वाली जगह मे भी जाने पर अपनेआप हो जाती है जैसे बाजार । मै बहुत ही निराश हु कृप्या मेरे समस्या का सटीक उपाय दे मै आप के जबाब का इंतजार कर रहा हु नमस्कार दोस्तो एंव गुरू जी

----------


## Nokia2690

मेरी एक समस्या का भी जिक्र मै कर रहा हु वह यह है कि जब मैँ सेक्स या हस्त मैथुन करता हु तो वीर्य गिरने के कुछ देर बाद  लिगं मे जलन होने लगती है ऐसा जरुरी नही कि हर सेक्स के वाद वीर्य गिरने पर जलन हो पर यह जलन कभी कभी होता है जो बहुत देर तक रहता है कृप्या मेरी इस समस्या का भी जबाब देँ। कृप्या मजाक न करे

----------


## Nokia2690

किसी समस्या का जबाब दे आप सूञ बना कर कहाँ गायब हो गये जल्द से उपाय दे

----------


## raj2113

koi mujhe hepatitis b me khan pan se sambandhit jaankari and ye kaise hota ki jaankari de mai aap logo ka aabhari rahunga

----------


## raj2113

koi to bataye

----------


## sanjeetspice

सर जी मुझे एक बीमारी में बारे में जानना है
वेसे ये बीमारी तो नही है लेकिन मोस्टली लोगो की समसया हो सकती है 

सर जी पसीने की बदबू से केसे छुटकारा पाया जा सकता है खास कर गर्मियों में

पसीने की बदबू काख की

----------


## Veer0202

Meri girlfriend ko safed pani aata hai aur uski kamar mai dard rahta hai iski wajah se whoa sex karne nahi deti koi solution bataye

----------


## manishdeo

pls advice   treatment for acidity

----------


## jai 123

भारत मैं बहुत से लोग अपने स्वास्थ के प्रति सचेत नहीं रहते इसीलिए कई बीमारियों से ग्रसित हो जाते है आज जबकि भारत के  योग को पूरी दुनिया ने  अपना लिया है वही  भारत मैं इसके प्रति उदासीनता दिखाई देती  है योग की द्वारा न केवल स्वस्थ शरीर पाया जा सकता है बल्कि इसके साथ मानशिक शांति भी मिलती है यह एक  प्राचीन पद्धति  है जो हमारे ऋषि  मुनियों द्वारा प्राचीन काल से उपयोग मैं ली जाती रही है :mango:

----------


## gitesh

mere ko fast discharge ki problem hai mai ka karu

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

प्रदूषण का क्षेत्र अब सीमित नहीं रहा। उसने हर दिशा और क्षेत्र में अपने पैर पसार लिये हैं। जहां-जहां तक इंसान की पहुंच है वहां पर उसके पीछे-पीछे ही प्रदूषण भी पहुंच ही जाता है। हवा, पानी और जमीन का हर कोना इसके चगुंल में आ चुका है। प्रदूषण ने ही इंसानी शरीर को आज कई बीमारियों में जकड़ रखा है। जिनमें से कुछ के बाकायदा प्रचलित नाम हैं तो कुछ का नामकरण संस्कार अभी होना बचा है। 

प्रदूषण ने ही हमारे शरीर की प्राकृतिक खूबसूरती को छीनकर कई सारे त्वचा  रोगों को जन्म दिया है। आज दुनिया का हर दूसरा व्यक्ति चमड़ी से जुड़े किसी न किसी रोग से जूझ रहा है। खुजली, जलन, फुंसियां, घमोरियां, दराद, लाल-सफेद चकत्ते... जैसी कई समस्याएं हैं जिनसे हर कोई परेशान है या कभी न कभी रह चुका है। यहां हम कुछ ऐसे घरेलू उपाय दे रहे हैं जो बर्सों से आजमाए और परखे हुए हैं। ये नुस्खे कारगर तो हैं ही साथ ही इनकी सबसे बड़ी खाशियत यह है कि इनका कोई साइड इफेक्ट भी नहीं है, ऊपर से ये हैं भी बहुत ही सस्ते..

1. नीम की पत्तियों को पीस कर पानी के साथ पीना बहुत लाभकारी होता है।

2. खुजली होने पर मूली के बीज पानी में पीस कर गरम करके लगाने तत्काल लाभ होता है। 

3. पालक, मूली के पत्ते, प्याज, टमाटर, गाजर, अमरुद, पपीता आदि खाने से बहुत जल्दी लाभदायक नतीजे प्राप्त होते हैं। 4. सुबह खाली पेट चार-पांच तुलसी की पत्तियां चूंसने से भी त्वचा रोगों में स्थाई लाभ होता है।

----------


## pk2bca

मेरा दोस्त को बवासीर है , उसके खून आता है , इसका इलाज बताने का कृपा करें

----------


## sahil_dhawan

नमसकार दोसतों! 2साल पहले एक सड़क र्दुघटना मेँ घायल होने पर मेरे forehead पे टाँके(stiching)लगे थे,जिसके निशान(marks) अभी तक मेरे forehead पे वैसे के वैसे बने हुऐ हैँ जो बहुत भददे लगते हैँ,कृपा कोई मिऋजन इसके उपचार हेतु मेरी सहायता करेँ।धऩयवाद! SAHIL_DHAWAN2011@YAHOO.COM

----------


## xranjana

मित्र मेरी राय मनो तो अपने h.i.v की जाच करा लो तभी सदी करना क्या मालूम उस मासूम की जिंदगी तुम्हारी वजह से ख़राब हो जाये

----------


## xranjana

कोई हमें बताये की लड़का ही कैसे पैदा होगा क्या कोई दावा है इसके लिए

----------


## chambal1956

kuch bhi padhane me nahi aa rga he

----------


## badboy123455

1. नीम की पत्तियों को पीस कर पानी के साथ पीना बहुत लाभकारी होता है।

2. खुजली होने पर मूली के बीज पानी में पीस कर गरम करके लगाने तत्काल लाभ होता है।

3. पालक, मूली के पत्ते, प्याज, टमाटर, गाजर, अमरुद, पपीता आदि खाने से बहुत जल्दी लाभदायक नतीजे प्राप्त होते हैं। 4. सुबह खाली पेट चार-पांच तुलसी की पत्तियां चूंसने से भी त्वचा रोगों में स्थाई लाभ होता है।

----------


## shivamrabi

> Meri girlfriend ko safed pani aata hai aur uski kamar mai dard rahta hai iski wajah se whoa sex karne nahi deti koi solution bataye


homeopathik madicine le aram ho jayega

----------


## jhatka

> कोई हमें बताये की लड़का ही कैसे पैदा होगा क्या कोई दावा है इसके लिए


नहीं ! इसका कोई दावा नहीं | जो दावा करते हैं उन पर विश्वास  भी न करें |

----------


## anoopverma

> मेरा दोस्त को बवासीर है , उसके खून आता है , इसका इलाज बताने का कृपा करें


सब्से पहले तो वो Flagyl 400 का एक कोर्स ले। तली-भूनी चीजों से दूर रहे।
Flagyl 400 पहले एक गोली ३ बार ५ दिन तक, फ़िर २ गोली ३ बार ३ दिन तक, फ़िर १ गोली एक बार ५ दिन तक।
उसको फ़र्क समझ में आ जायेगा, कई बार जो आपको बावासीर लगता है वो बावासीर न हो कर दुसरे प्रकार का ईंन्फ़ेक्शन होता है, और लोग परेशान होते हैं। मैंने इसे अपने पर और ३ और दोस्तों पर अजमाया है।

----------


## anoopverma

> कोई हमें बताये की लड़का ही कैसे पैदा होगा क्या कोई दावा है इसके लिए


मैंने सुना था कभी बहुत पहले कि जब लड़की की साँस दाहिने नथुने से और लड़के की साँस बाएँ नथुने से चल रही हो तब संभोग करने पर गर्भाधान होने से लड़की पैदा होती है। जब लड़की की साँस दाहिने नथुने से और लड़के की साँस भी दाहिने नथुने चले और वो संभोग करें तो लड़का होता है। 
वैसे आप इस चक्कर में न पड़े, लड़की को पढ़ाएँ-लिखाएँ, काबिल बनाएँ...वो आपकी सेवा बेटे से ज्यादा करेगी। बेटे तो सब यहाँ इस फ़ोरम पर क्या कर रहे हैं आपको और हमको सब पता है।

----------


## g.aurav

> यहाँ अपनी या अपने किसी जानकार की बीमारी के लिए विचार विमर्श यहाँ कर सकते हैं, इस हेतु यहाँ बीमारी का विवरण दीजिये.


my mother is 62 year old and she suffering from blood clot on heart, one volve is shrink 1.0 so doctor says for MVR. but she is not ready for that so i am very worry about her. plz suggest me if you want i can send all report on your personal mail id.

----------


## MANOJCMD

> कोई हमें बताये की लड़का ही कैसे पैदा होगा क्या कोई दावा है इसके लिए


 No medicine is available for this purpose in medical science. If any in the world promise then he cheats to the public so please be aware.

----------


## MANOJCMD

> मैंने सुना था कभी बहुत पहले कि जब लड़की की साँस दाहिने नथुने से और लड़के की साँस बाएँ नथुने से चल रही हो तब संभोग करने पर गर्भाधान होने से लड़की पैदा होती है। जब लड़की की साँस दाहिने नथुने से और लड़के की साँस भी दाहिने नथुने चले और वो संभोग करें तो लड़का होता है। 
> वैसे आप इस चक्कर में न पड़े, लड़की को पढ़ाएँ-लिखाएँ, काबिल बनाएँ...वो आपकी सेवा बेटे से ज्यादा करेगी। बेटे तो सब यहाँ इस फ़ोरम पर क्या कर रहे हैं आपको और हमको सब पता है।


Bro yahan girls bhi aati  hai please dont blame only boys

----------


## indoree

Sir G Mere Boss ko pet ki Gas ki problem hai din bhar office me pada karta hai aur ye samasya kafi logo ko hoti hai is per roshni dale aur koi del ilaj bhi bataye... Raj

----------


## indoree

Sir G Mere Boss ko pet ki Gas ki problem hai din bhar office me pada karta hai aur ye samasya kafi logo ko hoti hai is per roshni dale aur koi desi nuska / elaaj bhi bataye... Raj

----------


## naughty_angel

very useful information..thnks

----------


## naughty_angel

very useful information..thnks...

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है मित्र|*

----------


## sunita_9

*बहुत ही अच्छी  जानकारी हैं इस सूत्र में*

----------


## Raman46

> यहाँ अपनी या अपने किसी जानकार की बीमारी के लिए विचार विमर्श यहाँ कर सकते हैं, इस हेतु यहाँ बीमारी का विवरण दीजिये.



मानिये श्री संत्यें जी श्रेष्ठ 
दीपावलि  की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएँ /
आप के घर आँगन में फूलों की बरसात हो .................रमण

----------


## sangita_sharma

> Sir G Mere Boss ko pet ki Gas ki problem hai din bhar office me pada karta hai aur ye samasya kafi logo ko hoti hai is per roshni dale aur koi desi nuska / elaaj bhi bataye... Raj


सबसे बेस्ट ये हे की वे धनुरासन करे और रोज़ ३ मिनिट की दौड़  अवश्य लगाये खाना १ बार और १ बार फल खाए दोनों समय के खाने में ७ घंटे का अंतर ज़रूर हो

----------


## jeckgrt

सर मेरी समसया है
मै ज्ञब भी लंच करता हूं या कौइ बज्ञन ऊठाने का काम करता हूं तो मेरे सिर मे वहुत पसीना आता है 
बस सिर मै ही 
आता है ज्ञिससे बहुत बाल भी टूटते हे उपाय बताऐ

----------


## dr.sunny

> सर मेरी समसया है
> मै ज्ञब भी लंच करता हूं या कौइ बज्ञन ऊठाने का काम करता हूं तो मेरे सिर मे वहुत पसीना आता है 
> बस सिर मै ही 
> आता है ज्ञिससे बहुत बाल भी टूटते हे उपाय बताऐ


आप योग का सहारा ले 
वैसे बालो के टूटने से रोकने के लिए आप रात को सोने से पहले निम के तेल को हल्का गर्म (गुनगुना) कर के हकले हाथो से मालिश करे 
फायदा जरूर होगा

----------


## dr.sunny

> Sir G Mere Boss ko pet ki Gas ki problem hai din bhar office me pada karta hai aur ye samasya kafi logo ko hoti hai is per roshni dale aur koi del ilaj bhi bataye... Raj


उनके खाने के मसाले में अजवाइन को शामिल करवाय 
ओर खाना खाने के बार सोंफ जरूर चबाये 
बहुत आराम मिलेगा

----------


## vks300

कृपया मिर्गी का आयुर्वेदिक पूर्ण  इलाज या उपाय बताएं.

----------


## Sss143

सर मेरे एक मित्र को जिसकी उम्र 22 बर्ष है उसको शीघ्रपतन की बीमारी है वो जब किसी के साथ सेक्स की शुरुवात करता है तो उसके शरीर को छूते ही उसका वीर्य वाहर निकल जाता है वो इस समस्या से बहुत परेशान है क्रपया कोई उपाय बताये तो आपकी क्रपा होगी आप मुझे मेल भी कर सकते है krishna_baba786@ovi.com 
मैँ आपके उत्तर का इन्तजार करुंगा

----------


## dr.sunny

> सर मेरे एक मित्र को जिसकी उम्र 22 बर्ष है उसको शीघ्रपतन की बीमारी है वो जब किसी के साथ सेक्स की शुरुवात करता है तो उसके शरीर को छूते ही उसका वीर्य वाहर निकल जाता है वो इस समस्या से बहुत परेशान है क्रपया कोई उपाय बताये तो आपकी क्रपा होगी आप मुझे मेल भी कर सकते है krishna_baba786@ovi.com 
> मैँ आपके उत्तर का इन्तजार करुंगा


*आप अपने खां पान का अच्छे से ख्याल रखे और हो सके तो कसरत भी करे, सुबह शाम को दो किलोमीटर टहलना आपके लिए बहुत उतम रहेगा 
इससे आपको काफी सुधर मिलेगा*
आपको जवाब मेल भी किया जा चूका है

----------


## playrajmailbox

meri age 26 year h . or mere hath straight karne par meri ungliya kaapti h .. koi kaargar upaay bataye.. me koi nasha ya galat habbit me bhi nahi hu ....

----------


## playrajmailbox

meri age 26 year h . or mere hath straight karne par meri ungliya kaapti h .. koi kaargar upaay bataye.. me koi nasha ya galat habit me bhi nahi hu ....
meri email id- playrajmailbox@gmail.com par send kare ...

----------


## chand Moon

meri umar 30 saal hain mere boy chhati pet or baah me bahut sari gaanthe hai 3 salo se, khuch me chhune me hakla se dard bhi hota hain...plz upchar bataye

----------


## fun2sh

> यहाँ अपनी या अपने किसी जानकार की बीमारी के लिए विचार विमर्श यहाँ कर सकते हैं, इस हेतु यहाँ बीमारी का विवरण दीजिये.


मेरे एक मित्र जिसकी उम्र करीब २८ साल है , पिछले २ साल से बिस्तर पर है !  उसके कमर के निचे का हिस्सा काम नहीं करता है ! डॉक्टर से इलाज के बाद पता  चला की उसके spinal cord  में  T B  है! उसकी आर्थिक स्थिति काफी कमजोर है !  क्या आप इस बीमारी के इलाज , डॉक्टर , या फिर कोई हॉस्पिटल के बारे में  जानकरी रखते है तो कृपया बताने का कष्ट करे !

----------


## The Unique

*क्या मुझे कोई मित्र बताएगा कि स्वाईन फ्लु के घरेलु उपचार क्या क्या हैँ?*

----------


## chatura

क्या अधिक उम्र के मरीजों के घुटनों के दर्द के लिए knee caliper, दर्द कम करने का काम करते हैं 
किसी को सही जानकारी हो तो कृपया बताएं

----------


## chand Moon

> uric acid ka koi desi ilaj bataye raja ji.2.5 point bad gaya hai.


uric acid bad jane per kya peeth or pairo me dard hota hain kya....?

----------

